# Tuna trip leaving tomorrow afternoon 6/10



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Leaving Orange Beach Friday afternoon for overnighter in search of tuna. Anyone else heading to the rigs tomorrow? Any advice on which rigs to start out? 

Thanks in advance for your help 

Neil


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think you mean 7/10. Good Luck, will be looking for the report!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Amos Runner was good last weekend. Only place we caught any yellowfins. There were some good ones there. We fished Matterhorn, whoo dat, Lena, don Taylor, ursa, Mars. I'm sure it has changed but that is all the recent info I have. I would not waste my time fishing inside of 100 miles.


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks like 8560,hub,and maybe blind faith are in clean water. Not sure if dirty water moving east or west.


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

damn i wish you had advertised this i wanted in!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

There are options out there, just none within 100 miles. I figure the paint will be worn off of 8506 from all the boats hitting it on the way out tomorrow.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The rigs out west of the Mississippi are producing better. We fished blind faith, the hub, and Ensco the last two days with only three yellows and some blacks to show for it. We couldn't even buy a blackfin bite on the jig at the hub.


----------

